# Southeast Spring Meeeting???



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey everyone. Just thought I would start a fresh thread and get the ball rolling towards another meet. Any Interest??Thoughts?? Ideas??


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

Good idea to start planning, this time I will be sure to make it just let me know where and when I should have some golden mantella froglets available


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

*Interest?*

Yes.

*Thoughts?*

I would offer my house for a meeting spot, just have to consult my better half first. And my frog room in in shambles, and has very few frogs.

*Ideas?*

Somewhere, sometime, and a raffle maybe.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Spring works as well for me, preferably in April or May.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds great. I will keep checking for details.
Eric


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I need to apologize, It was just pointed out to me that by starting this thread the way I did that some may be under the impression that I will be hosting the meet at my place. While I am not entirely opposed to that, my frog collection is quite small (as is my apartment) and I am not certian many would be willing to make the drive to view it. I am sorry if I misled anyone, and I would like to let it be known that if in fact a better suited option does not become available and a few of you guys just want to get together to talk frogs and look at a handfull...I will gladly host.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Im down to meet anywhere thats not to far from me. Maybe trade some frogs or something


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been given the okay from my wife to host, but I will not be available until the first part of April sometime. I wish I could host it sooner, but March is slammed packed for me. I am located in Columbia, SC. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------

